
Design a Code Like a Girl T-Shirt - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/design-a-code-like-a-girl-t-shirt-8f4b7cdef11f#.ngbcmmmt2
======
LordWinstanley
The old "We can't pay you, but your work will be seen by lots of people"
approach.

